# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  موندن تو خوابگاه

## Moon.Sa

سلام 
بچه ها کسی میدونه چن روز بعد از آخرین امتحان میشه تو خوابگاه موند؟! 
من ورودی بهمن آزاد ی شهر دگ ام و از طرفی میخام کنکورمم همونجا بدم و فک کنم آخرین امتحانم ۳ یا ۴ تیره و میخام بدونم‌میتونم تا ۱۳ تیر ک کنکوره بمونم تو خوابگاه؟!

----------


## mashtii

> سلام 
> بچه ها کسی میدونه چن روز بعد از آخرین امتحان میشه تو خوابگاه موند؟! 
> من ورودی بهمن آزاد ی شهر دگ ام و از طرفی میخام کنکورمم همونجا بدم و فک کنم آخرین امتحانم ۳ یا ۴ تیره و میخام بدونم‌میتونم تا ۱۳ تیر ک کنکوره بمونم تو خوابگاه؟!


اره بابا چقد بچه ها پروژه دارن وقتش معمولن تا دو هفته بعد از امتحانا هست. بعید میدونم ازاد فرقی بزاره

----------


## -Sara-

سلام !
بله میتونید بمونید!

----------


## Moon.Sa

مررسی بچه ها 
ی سوال دگ، اگه من هیچکدوم کلاسای دانشگامو نرم خوابگاه ایراد میگیره ازم؟! 
کلن‌پیگیری ای چیزی از جانب خوابگاه هست؟! 
من احتمالا کل وقتمو میخام برم سالن مطالعه

----------


## Mr.me

> سلام 
> بچه ها کسی میدونه چن روز بعد از آخرین امتحان میشه تو خوابگاه موند؟! 
> من ورودی بهمن آزاد ی شهر دگ ام و از طرفی میخام کنکورمم همونجا بدم و فک کنم آخرین امتحانم ۳ یا ۴ تیره و میخام بدونم‌میتونم تا ۱۳ تیر ک کنکوره بمونم تو خوابگاه؟!


دانشگاه ما که 2 روز بعد امتحان خوابگاهاش تعطیل میشن

----------


## Shah1n

> مررسی بچه ها 
> ی سوال دگ، اگه من هیچکدوم کلاسای دانشگامو نرم خوابگاه ایراد میگیره ازم؟! 
> کلن‌پیگیری ای چیزی از جانب خوابگاه هست؟! 
> من احتمالا کل وقتمو میخام برم سالن مطالعه


بستگی به دانشگاه داره ولی معمولا نه کاری به کارت ندارن

----------

